# Random Dog Chat Thread



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah Thought dogs could do with a thread seen as thought cats are getting all the love, so yeah what breed(s) you keep?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

*11 Dogs*
Karla GSD-5 years
Kye Rottie-11 months
Mindy Patterdale x -1 year
Claude Cavalier-9 years
Murphy Cavalier-5 years
Josh Yorkie x-9 years
Polly Lurcher 7 years
Ellie Lurcher93 legs) 6 years
Bambi Min Poodle 8 years
Sadie Staffy x 4 years
Lucy Springer x Collie 2 years

All house dogs and 9 sleep in our bedroom and 3 downstairs.All part of the family. We love our odd pack:flrt:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Tyto- 10year old Black Labrador Dog
Woodie- 6year old Black Labrador Bitch
Sophie- 1 year old Black Labrador Bitch
Maggie- 3 year old Yellow Labrador Bitch
Remmie- 4year old Choc Lab
Suri- 9 month old Labrador Bitch
Senna- 1 year old Northern Inuit Bitch 

ty, wood, soph and mags all live in Kennels. Remmie and her daughter Suri live in the utilty room (its huge) and Senna lives in the house. all are working Labradors and hopefully Suri will be in the future to 

Clare


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Just got two atm 
Jack patterdale terrier 
Bailey staffy X collie
Had loads more in the past and at times lately it feels like i have 3 coz i look after my sisters dog so bloody much
sooo glen staffy X labrador
Shell both mine sleep on my bed everynight they are great hot water bottles lol


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> *11 Dogs*
> Karla GSD-5 years
> Kye Rottie-11 months
> Mindy Patterdale x -1 year
> ...


 I soooooooooooo am pinching Murphy lol:whistling2:
I have 3 cavalier king charles spaniels................ looking for no 4:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:blush: all 8 of ours that sleep upstairs sleep in and on the bed. Not much room with 4 cats there too:blush::blush::blush: Blame the OH hes a soft touch
Bosshog I love working labs they are so beautiful

Ahem Ahem Lynne, my OH has again said you can have my Murphy muppet chicken man. Naughty naughty man. Hes mine all mine and anyway he loves his mummy.Ive had him since he was a couple of days old.He was rejected by mum after a c section and was very poorly. I had to feed him hourly 24/7 for weeks then he had juvenile joint problems so was on antibiotics for ages. Now he is fine aged 5 years its just his voice he has problems with, he forgets to stop using it LOL Out of all the Cavs Black/Tans are my favourite too


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Mine to jack has the nack of getting under covers down to a t, bailey isn't so good at it lol


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Ahem Ahem Lynne, my OH has again said you can have my Murphy muppet chicken man. Naughty naughty man. Hes mine all mine and anyway he loves his mummy.Ive had him since he was a couple of days old.He was rejected by mum after a c section and was very poorly. I had to feed him hourly 24/7 for weeks then he had juvenile joint problems so was on antibiotics for ages. Now he is fine aged 5 years its just his voice he has problems with, he forgets to stop using it LOL Out of all the Cavs Black/Tans are my favourite too


 I just love b&t's all my babies have gr8 voices lol as soon as any animal comes on the tele they are off on guard:lol2:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

We have 
Bailey-12 week old Harli Great Dane
Zarra- 8 year old collie x (and mad as a bloody brush! lol)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

daikenkai said:


> We have
> Bailey-12 week old Harli Great Dane
> Zarra- 8 year old collie x (and mad as a bloody brush! lol)


I love Bailey hes gorgeous:flrt:



Murphy even barks ar a bit of paper and he is terrified of spiders, he hides until you remove them yet he will boss the Rottie and GSD :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

1 x Staffy crossed with a bat and Dobby the house elf - Rio. Age unknown but if we go off what the dogs home said he's 11 or 12
1 x Northern Idiot - Wilo. 4 years old next month.


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

I've got Mae, she's a 13 year old staffy x who think she's still a pup! Lively and good natured, she's always under your feet, not great when you're taking things out the oven :devil: :lol2:

Jo


----------



## xlavox08x (Mar 9, 2008)

currently i have a maltese terrier with one eye called nelson .... (one of many problems he was born with but wouldnt change him for the world !!) love him loads  x


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

2 Golden retriever bitches Hollie 4 and Ellie 8 months both as daft as brushes but lovely.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

One JRT, Wiz, or Mr Wibble, or "he's a wibbler, he's a wobbler, he's a little chicken!" he's 15 years old and a bit doddery now. He's a downstairs woofer as he fell down the stairs a while ago so i don't risk it now.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I love Bailey hes gorgeous:flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> Murphy even barks ar a bit of paper and he is terrified of spiders, he hides until you remove them yet he will boss the Rottie and GSD :lol2:


 
Zarras not scared of anything, thats half her problem. lol 
She also chases those shiny bit you get on the wall from mirrors, or torchlight. She chases her tail, catches it and yanks on it til she rips hair out! She also has to close every open door and bark like a maniac when shes doing it. lol 
Baileys scared of all the new toys we got Brandon yesterday, especially the tigger that crawls along the floor. :lol2:


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

I have a 12 year old Lab called Vanessa
a 9 year old BC called Rock
a 4 year old Alaskan Malamute called Noobie and am planning to add an Irish Terrier next year and possibly anpther Mallie


----------



## Loops (Feb 15, 2008)

i have 4 year old min jack russell tilly 
a 2 year old shi zu/pappy sascha
and a 4month old jack/shi zu coco
and i love them all to bits lisaxx


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

At the moment we just have Lady our Whippet x Border collie (I can see the whippet but the collie eludes me!)


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Katiexx said:


> At the moment we just have Lady our Whippet x Border collie (I can see the whippet but the collie eludes me!)


 :lol2: I need a pic :whistling2:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

lynneowen1 said:


> :lol2: I need a pic :whistling2:


On other halfs pc at the min so will have to be ones off photobucket











She has a whippet's body shape, the ears too when she's sulking, but the rest of the time she has bat ears :razz: Even when she's asleep as she's to blooming nosey for her own good.









Old one of lady & tia


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Awwwwww i see what you mean :lol2: she is still gorgeous:2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

lynneowen1 said:


> Awwwwww i see what you mean :lol2: she is still gorgeous:2thumb:



Shame i don't have any pics of her as a pup, she looked like she was going to take off with those ears.

It was the rescue who suggested border collie, having had them before I couldn't see it in her behaviour or appearance. The only thing I would say is she has the speed of the whippet but with the stamina of a collie, but I think that may be grasping at straws lol


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

awww those ears!!! :flrt:


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

i have
Blue 6 yr old JRT and
Taz 5 yr old JRT x Dachsund
and love em both to bits, have always had JRT'ssomewhere in the family even if they were crosses.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I started the cat chat thread, but I'm a dog lover too and kept dogs for over 30 years. Sadly I don't have a dog at the minute :sad:, because our circumstances weren't right to replace our last dog when we lost him 12 years ago - I was working full-time by then and now I'm not working full-time we have too many cats to find the space for another dog, but one day...............

This is my last dog, Leo, doing his "Sound of Music" thing up in Scotland on one of our annual holidays.










and the 2 Afghans I had before him.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Eileen beautiful Afghans but Leo was a gobsmackingly handsome, stunning lad


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

feorag said:


> I started the cat chat thread, but I'm a dog lover too and kept dogs for over 30 years. Sadly I don't have a dog at the minute :sad:, because our circumstances weren't right to replace our last dog when we lost him 12 years ago - I was working full-time by then and now I'm not working full-time we have too many cats to find the space for another dog, but one day...............
> 
> This is my last dog, Leo, doing his "Sound of Music" thing up in Scotland on one of our annual holidays.
> 
> ...


 OMG................. i love afghans :flrt:


----------



## THE KID (Aug 23, 2008)

We have Alfie, 6 year old Leonberger, 9 stone lap dog and this mans best friend:2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

xlavox08x said:


> currently i have a maltese terrier with one eye called nelson ....


 what's his other eye called? :whistling2:


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Meko said:


> what's his other eye called? :whistling2:


Missing:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Eileen beautiful Afghans but Leo was a gobsmackingly handsome, stunning lad


He was, wasn't he? I just loved him to bits and was gutted when I lost him at 12 years old - quite pleased to get him to 12 I have to say as neither of the Afghans reached that age, nor our other GSD nor my first dog which was a yellow labrador, but my God what a hole he left in my life!

This is Jason my first dog - it took me 16 years to persuade my mother to let me have a dog! This is us on my first honeymoon - no way was he being left behind!










This is Leo not long after I brought him home. He only lived on the other side of the fence, but after Tara was put to sleep it took me a month to persuade my miserable dog-hating ex-husband to let me have him!! I think he was under the misapprehension that as each of my 3 dogs died they wouldn't be replaced - shows how well he knew me!! :whistling2:










This is Tara the day I brought her home










and at about 2 year old with my son on our way home from the SKC Championship show.










And my son at 10 with my mother's lab and my 2.












lynneowen1 said:


> Missing:lol2:


:lol2:

Love it!!!


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

feorag said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Love it!!!


 I chuckled a lil:lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I know what you mean about a hole in your life when you lose a woofer, we still miss Custard and Star and when Wiz goes I know I will be devastated.

Custard









Starbar









Wiz


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

I have just one puppy, Phoebe, and I love her to bits. I've only had her just over a week and she's a little gem lol. Here is a few pics.
This with my hubby. She loves a snuggle lol.








and she loves her sleep.
















and last but not least lol









Sos for all the pics


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

awwww put Phoebe away!!!! her little puppy belly :flrt: and her little puppy face :flrt: and her little puppy paws :flrt: and her little puppy breath :flrt: no more pics please!!!!! :lol2: I'm so jealous!!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:blush: If I ask nicely can I have your Pug Pllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeasssssssssssssssssse, shes sooooooooooooooooo cute:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

you can't have her Shell cos I WANT HER!!!!!! only to sniff her puppy breath....:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

awww thanks but cant let her go she's just adorable. I've had her just over a week and she has yapped for the first time today (at a balloon) 

She loves cuddles and likes to be close to people. Oh and she loves chewing toes lol.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

God dont you just love puppy breath:mf_dribble:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

imagine if they could bottle it :flrt: yummy!!!!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

pebbles said:


> and she loves her sleep.


That belly is just calling out to be blurted on!!! :flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i saw and stroked a mal today!!! WHOOP WHOOP!


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Only got the one dog now, Oscar the insane Border Collie, but back in the day I kept Springers, Wheatons, Patterdales, Jacks, Lurchers and a GSD. 

Heres a few pics of Oscar


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

We have Faith, a staffy x Nutjob, shes a lunatic but we love her shes 2 yrs old, and Lexi a 6 month old Rotweiller (however we're sure shes an unusual breed of horse or something as shes getting bigger by the day!)
There may be another Staffy added to the equation once weve found out some more about him... watch this space :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Oscar is beautiful, Fergie! :mf_dribble:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Zarra the crazy mutt, looking rather crazy too...









Zarra and Blue (hes about 8 months old in that pic) with my momma and brother 
















Blue doing what he done best, looking daft!








And the new pup, Bailey.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Oscar is beautiful, Fergie! :mf_dribble:


Aye he's a good looking pup or so everybody says : victory: and to think if we hadn't have went up to get him, later on that evening the farmer was going to dispose of him!


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Awwwwwwww Baily is just gorgeous:mf_dribble:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

fergie said:


> Aye he's a good looking pup or so everybody says : victory: and to think if we hadn't have went up to get him, later on that evening the farmer was going to dispose of him!


Why in the lords name would be do that to a puppy as cute as that?! 
Plus hes very handsome now too. I do love collies, theyre purty!


----------



## meanvixen (Apr 8, 2008)

i have
5 x papillons (tinsel, holly, tilly, poppet and amber)
1 x bullmastiff (reilly)










love them all to bits :flrt:


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

My babies Kia , Xsara, and Herbie:flrt:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

daikenkai said:


> Why in the lords name would be do that to a puppy as cute as that?!
> Plus hes very handsome now too. I do love collies, theyre purty!


Thats farmers for you! Cruel to be kind scenario. He had a litter of seven Collies plus a Lab which was about to drop and Springer/Patterdale cross which was also about drop. The majority of pups probably would have been drowned, if people didn't go up to the farm and collect them.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

fergie said:


> Thats farmers for you! Cruel to be kind scenario. He had a litter of seven Collies plus a Lab which was about to drop and Springer/Patterdale cross which was also about drop. The majority of pups probably would have been drowned, if people didn't go up to the farm and collect them.


In that case, he shouldnt be breeding dogs. Sounds like a bit of a numpty to me to have 3 dogs pregnant at the same time then killing pups for his mistake. 
Glad you took your lovely dog home!


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

daikenkai said:


> In that case, he shouldnt be breeding dogs. Sounds like a bit of a numpty to me to have 3 dogs pregnant at the same time then killing pups for his mistake.
> Glad you took your lovely dog home!


Aye he is a numpty alright but he's not a breeder. He's one of them old school farmers who doesn't believe in neutering or spaying. Too feckin miserable to pay for it. 

Aye we're glad we got Oscar home ourselves :no1:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

My border collie Carrick as a cute little baby
















I also have an 8 year old tri colour called Rafiki and a 6 year old Lancashire Heeler called Evie


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

and i thought it was just me that was the only "weird" one who likes puppy breath (or thats what my family call me anyway )


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Evie said:


> My border collie Carrick as a cute little baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dear lord! TIS SO CUTE! I really do think collies are gorgeous dogs, and this guy is stunning!


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

My Jack russel has sort of a bad story as a recue, apparently his owners locked him in a barn with 2 very aggresive akitas , and he got attacked and beat by his owner regurlarly, then he got rescued by Thornberry animal sanctuary and now here he is today spoilt with toys, treats etc:


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

We have 5:

Kia - american bulldog/10 month
Belle - Jack russell terrier/12 month
Leo - West highland white terrier/10 years
Zena - German Shepard x collie mix/8 years
Meeka - Lhasa apso? (is thats spelt right)/10 month

All live in the house.

John.


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Help!.... My dogs are posessed!







:lol2:

(sorry couldnt resist sharing)


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Lmao the one on the left looks very hypnotic


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Natonstan said:


> Lmao the one on the left looks very hypnotic


Lol she is... shes using her mind control to get me to feed her leftover christmas turkey, beef and pork :devil:


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Here's the reason I can't put presents out under the tree. Ellie thinks they are all hers. She's 14 at Easter and has had a couple of small strokes, so gets away with her quirks. She used to be really clever but is a bit forgetful and almost reverting to a second puppy-hood now!


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

lol, that toy didnt last too long did it? hehe!


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

rach1980 said:


> lol, that toy didnt last too long did it? hehe!


I think 10 minutes after opening is the average lifespan! I usually buy up the half-price ones in the local petshop after crimbo for her and she gets more fun surprises for a few weeks that way!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

aw Ellie looks lovely! there's something about old dogs that really tugs at my heart strings!:flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Old dogs are wonderful and so wise too. They get away with murder as they know exactly how to pull the heart strings:flrt:


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

*my 2 lil horrors..... decided to take a bath....*


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

fergie said:


> Only got the one dog now, Oscar the insane Border Collie, but back in the day I kept Springers, Wheatons, Patterdales, Jacks, Lurchers and a GSD.
> 
> Heres a few pics of Oscar


How totally handsome is he!:flrt:


----------



## Loops (Feb 15, 2008)

god he is so cute i want another dog but hubby says no no no no lol got 3 already but will get round him i always do lisaxx


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Our dog always treats me as if im another dog, he'll not eat all day and as soon as I come in he runs to his food as if im gonna eat it :lol2:


----------



## Loops (Feb 15, 2008)

mine does that then brings 1 piece of food at a time near me to eat all 3 of them do it lol lisaxx


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

:lol2: Its really funny to watch, they must think there food looks really great to us.


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Old dogs are wonderful and so wise too. They get away with murder as they know exactly how to pull the heart strings:flrt:


Absolutely! My 13 year old has fantastic selective hearing; can't hear me calling when she's in the garden, but can hear the rustle of a treat packet :lol2:

Jo


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

diamondlil said:


> How totally handsome is he!:flrt:


All the ladies love Oscar :2thumb:


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

mrfluff said:


> Absolutely! My 13 year old has fantastic selective hearing; can't hear me calling when she's in the garden, but can hear the rustle of a treat packet :lol2:
> 
> Jo


Haha! Ellie does that too! She can't hear the words ;'come in now' when I'm standing in my pyjamas in the cold, but 'dinner' always works.


----------



## shrek090 (Jun 24, 2008)

i have got a bordeaux male,16 weeks old was very quite when we got him but is just starting to come out of his shell abit. spends most of the day sleeping under the wifes feet.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

They are very cute as pups as a friend of ours mum breeds them but a bit too much saliva for me as adults:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Me too! I'm afraid I'm a long nose, clean mouth kinda gal when it comes to dogs (and cats)!! :lol2:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

We have two dogs, Millie My 2 year old Staffy x Lab she's my baby and a complete softy, will love and wash ANYTHING and everything, and we also have Jazz, she's a 6 months old staffy x something or other lol and she's a Daddy's girl. Jazz is great with people but we're working on the not liking other dogs thing lol.


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Does anyone elses dog have hundreds of wee's when they take it out? Because my dog goes out and has a long wee like expected, then he'll cock the leg again somewhere else and let a little " squirt" out then he'll do it again and nothing comes out, wtf is he doing??


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Its just what boy dogs do, they have to pee on everything in sight, even if their tank is empty!:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, he's announcing to the world that he's been there - the world of male and female dogs, that is! Trying to pretend he's a stud!!

Which is what boys do, regardless of species!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Dog leg cocking is sort of like a doggy newspaper I have a spayed bitch that does it too:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Mephitis said:


> We have 5:
> 
> Kia - american bulldog/10 month
> Belle - Jack russell terrier/12 month
> ...


 Yup Lhasa apso spelled correctly but German shepherd not :lol2:
(think sheep herd)


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I have:
Ursa (see picture) Newfie X rottie. 18 months
Urian-lurcher. 9 years
Kate-tibetan spaniel 11 years
Diva- shih-tzu 10 years
Bronnie-tibetan X lhasa {daughter of Kate.6 years
Dorcas-tibetan X lhasa {daughter of Kate. 6 years

Baby Daisy-chi Xlhasa Xtibetan {daughter of Bronnie.18 months

William, Feather and Popsy chihuahua X lhasa X tibetan {offspring of Bronnie and Dorcas and grandbabies to Kate. 8 months
Aslan- chihuahua and father to William, Popsy and Feather.2 years

Chalky-terrier cross (put out of a car outside my cottage). unknown age but estimate about 5 years

Patty-cavalier. 3 years
Blossom-Cavalier.8 months
Queenie-cavalier.18 months (all Patty's daughters).
Ellie Cavalier who lost an eye and is looking for a new forever home..3 years
Twinkle-yorkie. 12 years


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

i have a 7 year old German Shepherd called Briggs, would post a pic but i'm feeling lazy so you'll just have to look on my profile :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Lovely GSD, even if I had to nearly go to Outer Mongolia to get to see his picture!! :lol2:


----------



## hopper (Oct 2, 2008)

getting are first little puppy in a few weeks  she is a *Shiranian* It is a cross between the Pomeranian and the Shih-Tzu. just put some pics up on a other post off her and we are all looking forward to when she comes home :flrt:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

feorag said:


> Lovely GSD, even if I had to nearly go to Outer Mongolia to get to see his picture!! :lol2:


it's awfully inconvienient i know, but you can't say it wasn't worth the trip :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2:And cos I'm not lazy and so as not to send other people on a trip to Outer Mongolia! 

Here is Briggs!! Fabulous Acer in the background, by the way!! :2thumb:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

aww, cheers hun :2thumb:
but folk are always saying how they want to go on holiday...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, but maybe they mean France or Spain or Italy not somewhere that far away! :lol2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

feorag said:


> :lol2:And cos I'm not lazy and so as not to send other people on a trip to Outer Mongolia!
> 
> Here is Briggs!! Fabulous Acer in the background, by the way!! :2thumb:


Very handsome :flrt:

Thanx for posting it Eileen, I don't have a valid passport at the mo :lol2:

Jo


----------



## loobylou (Nov 18, 2007)

This is Jack, 6 yr old lab cross aquired through work. He's going so grey now but still acts like a puppy! His favourite things in life are stealing the cat food, paddling in the river and lazy sunday mornings in bed!!


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

:up: a wee bump for the dogs :whistling2:


----------



## Gem (Aug 26, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHH A Doggie thread :flrt:


*runs off to photobucket*


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Everyone has great dogs!:2thumb:


----------



## Gem (Aug 26, 2007)

Right, my babies, first up Barclay (aka Boo Boo):flrt:

JR x Lord knows what, 7 years old and cute as a button


























And Lex, my big lazy Collie, 4 years old and an absolute love :flrt:

























They both have their own basket but naturally both want the same one


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Gem they are so cute together. I especially like the 2nd pic of Boo Boo :2thumb:

Jo


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Patch!


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Gem, your Lex is a flasher dog like mine :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Very regal German Shepherd or should that be Outer Mongolian Shepherd.:flrt:
Love the 2 boys so cute and then the scruffy pup too many gorgeous dogs I love em all:flrt:
Keep all the gorgeous doggy pics coming, I must do *11 *new ones and show off my pack too


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> *Very regal German Shepherd or should that be Outer Mongolian Shepherd.*
> Love the 2 boys so cute and then the scruffy pup too many gorgeous dogs:flrt:


German Shepherd which resides within the Outer Mongolia of of my profile, 
and don't let the haughty pic fool you; he's an eejit
:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My GSD boy Mitch who died at 14 months was an eejit too but god he was gorgeous and I miss him so much


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> My GSD boy Mitch who died at 14 months was an eejit too but god he was gorgeous and I miss him so much


aww hun that's a shame  *hugs*


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

i have had a few dogs throughout my life and a few really stick out in my memory
Ben who was a heinz 57 he was a stray and was my dog when i was little he was pts as he was mad and chased cars if he got out, he got knocked down and got back up 2/3 times and chased the vehicle that it him.
Rebel my best friend he was GSD x Lab we got him when my Dad took him from my nanna she hadnt looked after him at all and he was ill, and his skin had started to grow over his collar. Anyway my Mum nursed him back to health (he was around 6-8 mths when we got him and i was about 5 months) he was the best, softest most sweet gentle dog you could ever wish to meet he would do anything to stick up for "his children" me and my 2 sisters. He sadly had to be pts when we were 12 due to having a tumor in his stomach :'(
then there was patch he was my own little JRT puppy, he went out in the snow with my Dad and his fried and neither of them realised but when he came home his little belly and willy were frozen they took him to the vets ad he died :'( 
and then lastly
Bruno he was JRT x Staffy we got him whe i was 8 so he knew Rebel too, he was as loving and sweet as Rebel but he sadly passed away 4 years ago when i was 24 he was 16 :'( 
all fantastic loving dogs ad always will be missed R.I.P boys xxxx


----------



## Gem (Aug 26, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> Gem they are so cute together. I especially like the 2nd pic of Boo Boo :2thumb:
> 
> Jo





daftlassieEmma said:


> Gem, your Lex is a flasher dog like mine :lol2:


 
Thank you :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Someone just emailed me this so I thought I would share it


















*I RESCUED A HUMAN TODAY.**

 Her eyes met mine as she walked down the corridor peering
 apprehensively into the kennels. I felt her need instantly and knew
 I had to help her. I wagged my tail, not too exuberantly, so she
 wouldn't be afraid. As she stopped at my kennel I blocked her view
 from a little accident I had in the back of my cage. I didn't want
 her to know that I hadn't been walked today. Sometimes the shelter
 keepers get too busy and I didn't want her to think poorly of them.
 As she read my kennel card I hoped that she wouldn't feel sad about
 my past. I only have the future to look forward to and want to make
 a difference in someone's life. She got down on her knees and made
 little kissy sounds at me. I shoved my shoulder and side of my head
 up against the bars to comfort her. Gentle fingertips caressed my
 neck; she was desperate for companionship. A tear fell down her
 cheek and I raised my paw to assure her that all would be well.
 Soon my kennel door opened and her smile was so bright that I
 instantly jumped into her arms. I would promise to keep her safe. I
 would promise to always be by her side. I would promise to do
 everything I could to see that radiant smile and sparkle in her
 eyes. I was so fortunate that she came down my corridor. So many
 more are out there who haven't walked the corridors. So many more to
 be saved. At least I could save one.

 I rescued a human today.
~Author unknown~**
*


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Someone just emailed me this so I thought I would share it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is brill, brought a lump to my throat and a tear to my eye


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Bruno*

Here's my boy Bruno,American Bulldog


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

:sad:


Shell195 said:


> Someone just emailed me this so I thought I would share it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

awwww that's lovely!

wiz is going to the vet's tomoro as I think his kidneys are bad again.....he seems quite happy but I know he's not right......


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> :sad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no sweetie  Keep me updated on him please


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

summer-bullmastiff

have kept rottys and frenchies in the past....all wonderful breeds!:no1:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

*H* said:


> Oh no sweetie  Keep me updated on him please


 
will do hun, my batt's low but will phone you tomo xx


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

We have;
Gaia - 2 year old Alaskan Malamute
Sky - 2 year old Alaskan Malamute
(sisters)
Luna - 18 month old GSD x Husky
Juno - 7 month old Husky
Cassie - 8 year old Schipperke


----------



## christopher1 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Hey*

I have a breed of Boxer... its bitch just one week before it has given 6 puppies they ar healthy and safe...


 Drug rehab


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Wiz has got another infection, probably his liver, so he has got some pills and needs to go back next week. The vet reminded me that he's an old boy......anyway, hopefully he will be ok soon, he's my babe.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im glad Wiz has got some meds to keep him going. Its so worrying when they are ill


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Woof! A.K.A Bump :lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Wiz is very quiet today and is mostly in his bed.....his back end is still funny, I know its only day 3 of his anti biotics, but I can't help but worry.......


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh dear Emma - I hope he's OK. Maybe it's just taking a while for the anti-biotics to really 'kick in'??


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Oh Emma I bet you are so worried, poor Wiz (I love that name) Get Well Soon:flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks girls!


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Wiz is very quiet today and is mostly in his bed.....his back end is still funny, I know its only day 3 of his anti biotics, but I can't help but worry.......


Poor lad xxx Hopefully the antibiotics will soon kick in and there'll be noticeable difference in him :2thumb:

Jo


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks Jo, he is still able to sit under the table and skank while we are eating so hope springs eternal.


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Poor Mr Wibble , It's a great sign though if he's still doing his 'i'm not really in the room after your food ' trick 
Him and Custard had that off to a tee - send them out the room and before you knew it they'll be back in there again trying their hardest not to look at you eating lol they had sideways watching down to a fine art too :lol2: and I never did work out how they managed to creep back in without being seen either :whistling2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

*H* said:


> Poor Mr Wibble , It's a great sign though if he's still doing his 'i'm not really in the room after your food ' trick
> Him and Custard had that off to a tee - send them out the room and before you knew it they'll be back in there again trying their hardest not to look at you eating lol they had sideways watching down to a fine art too :lol2: and I never did work out how they managed to creep back in without being seen either :whistling2:


:lol2: that just brought back lovely memories of Custard, thanks hun! It's like they have a cloak of invisibility when they are in skank mode......only it falls off once they are in position :whistling2:

I'll give Mr wibble a hug from you :flrt:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> thanks Jo, he is still able to sit under the table and skank while we are eating so hope springs eternal.


:lol2::lol2: Bless him, he sounds a good un!

Jo


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

juno has found a new fave spot in the world.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Bless so sweet :flrt:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Get off the feckin sofa :devil:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

well was quite worried about wiz this morning, he seemed very doddery, but it was bloody cold! I didn't take him for a quick walk cos of the snow. But he seems a bit better now, had a little trot to go for a poo earlier as it had warmed up a bit and some of the snow had melted. And he's not lost his appetite.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

LOL He sounds like me when its cold outside(most of the time lately) Big hugs for Wiz he sounds a real trooper:flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks hun, he is a special one :flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Wiz seems a lot better this avo, he has been out for a little walk and is wagging his tail and trotting around! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That sounds promising Emma!! : victory:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

anyone local?
blooming awful



*DOG STOLEN FROM GODMANCHESTER SHELTER*​ *







*​ Wood Green Animal Shelters are in a desperate plea to help find an 18month old dog that was stolen from their Cambridgeshire Shelter last Thursday night.
Grinch as he had been called by staff was taken during the night, last Thursday when thieves cut their way through the wire security fence and then broke through two padlocks to get into the kennels where they then stole the tri-coloured terrier.
Grinch had been at the Shelter for just over three weeks and had already found himself a new family who were due to collect him at the weekend to take him home.
The family were informed straight away that he has been stolen and are completely devastated by the news.
Shelley Wooding, Head of Animal Welfare at Wood Green Animal Shelters said, “Everyone is absolutely devastated and shocked that this has happened. Grinch is a wonderful little dog who had found a lovely home ready for the New Year. 
We are desperate to find Grinch so that he can be reunited with his new owners.”
Fortunately Grinch has been microchipped so if taken to a vet he will be easily identified. If you have any information about the whereabouts of Grinch contact Wood Green Animal Shelters on 08701 90 40 90.
​


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey

Just noticed this thread. I have 2 dogs. Stitch is nearly 4. She is an American Bulldog, we bought her from our neighbours when she was 6 months because the puppy kept mauling their kids. Not many pics of her cause she detests cameras for some reason











And Rocky, my little boy. Hes 9 months and hes a crazy little dude. He likes going for walks, chewing Stitchs ears and chasing my cats. Feels like ive had him forever though and wouldnt change him for anything. This is him the day we brought him home











And this is him last night


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

bit of fun, what do you think he is?




























taken a while back, now all grown up


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Arrrrgh! Got in from work this morning to a room full of dog vomit! Ellie had obviously got into the larder and helped herself to the sack of dry catfood, and it was all reappearing! Thankfully she's not managed to block herself up, her tummy's nice and soft and she's stopped vomiting and had a poop. No food for madame until tomorrow evening, when I'll give her some raw mince and see how she goes.
I have a very miserable dog tonight, who is trying her best to convince me that i should feed her now!


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

expecting my 6th dog soon :lol2:

currently have 2 rottweilers, staffy x, terrier x, mini daschund x, and in 2 weeks getting my husky pup :flrt:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

The big Irish Wolf Hound that my Grannys neighbours used to keep. The friendliest big dog in the world :2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

^^ aw he looks lovely fergie! I knew a bloke with one just like him, his was called Murphy, he was really clever and so gentle!


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> ^^ aw he looks lovely fergie! I knew a bloke with one just like him, his was called Murphy, he was really clever and so gentle!


He was a cracking big dog Emma but for the life of me I can't remember his name. I still mind the day my Granda told me he had died, a very sad day for a young Ferg. As soon as I got home from school, I would run out the back with a treat for him and every day he would standing at the fence waiting on me (more like waiting on the treat but waiting on me sounds better) 

Dam it, I'm going to have to phone my Granda tomorrow and ask what the Wolf Hounds name was!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

what a weird co-incidence, but when i went to the vet this morning guess what was stood there? a bloody big wolfhound! spooky or what! he was a gorgeous big lad! wiz looked dead funny next to him :lol2:

good news on the wiz front, the vet tested his back legs out and as he knows his legs are there she has put him on "metacam" which I have googled and it's for arthritis! what a relief if that's what's up with him he might have a few years left! :2thumb: i know its a bit early to get excited but hope springs eternal, so fingers crossed eh!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> bit of fun, what do you think he is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hes gorgeous, so what breed is he??


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Hes gorgeous, so what breed is he??


noo idea.. lol


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Groovy Chick - Your 2 are lovely, but Rocky is absolutely :flrt:



Exotica said:


> expecting my 6th dog soon :lol2:
> 
> currently have 2 rottweilers, staffy x, terrier x, mini daschund x, and in 2 weeks getting my husky pup :flrt:


Nutter :lol2: : victory:



butterfingersbimbo said:


> good news on the wiz front, the vet tested his back legs out and as he knows his legs are there she has put him on "metacam" which I have googled and it's for arthritis! what a relief if that's what's up with him he might have a few years left! :2thumb: i know its a bit early to get excited but hope springs eternal, so fingers crossed eh!


Emma that's such good news! Fingers and toes crossed here for you both.

Jo


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> bit of fun, what do you think he is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:Na_Na_Na_Na: I know the answer hes a Disney dog:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na: I know the answer hes a Disney dog:flrt:


lmao!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

mrfluff said:


> Groovy Chick - Your 2 are lovely, but Rocky is absolutely :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jo! :2thumb:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> what a weird co-incidence, but when i went to the vet this morning guess what was stood there? a bloody big wolfhound! spooky or what! he was a gorgeous big lad! wiz looked dead funny next to him :lol2:
> 
> good news on the wiz front, the vet tested his back legs out and as he knows his legs are there she has put him on "metacam" which I have googled and it's for arthritis! what a relief if that's what's up with him he might have a few years left! :2thumb: i know its a bit early to get excited but hope springs eternal, so fingers crossed eh!


Good luck with Wiz Emma : victory: Hope all works out ok for him!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

well he seems to be improving....so far so good! :2thumb:


----------



## rihh&ruth (Aug 3, 2008)

3 dogs one male staffordshire bull terrier CHAMP one female staffordshire bull terrier BEAUTY and one female japenese akita NAKITA 
male not happy at mo just been castrated so we are the nasty ppl


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

So glad Wiz is getting better:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Me too!! :2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

He's more like his normal self now, he's wibbling about and licking everything, and playing with Fidget :2thumb: what a relief!!!!!


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Thought this needed a bump up 

We took Jazz shopping today to pets at home for a new harness, didn't end up buying ehr one in there though as there wasn't anything that was butch enough for Mark to walk her with (most of them were bright pink lol) , does anyone know of any good websites for harnesses?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Have a look at Ebay some nice ones on there


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

ooo doggie thread!

i only have one dog at the moment. her name is maisey moocumber. shes nearly 5yrs old and had 2 litters. now she is spending the rest of her life in complete luxury! she a little fluffy softie and has never even growld at anyone. shes my little baby! :flrt:


























my son with maiseys 1st litter










maiseys 2nd litter. it was quite a stressfull, traumatising birth and we lost one puppy. maisey lost so much weight, i vowed to never breed her again. shes a nice healthy weight now.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Maisie's gorgeous and those puppies are almost edible!!! :flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

*H* said:


> Thought this needed a bump up
> 
> We took Jazz shopping today to pets at home for a new harness, didn't end up buying ehr one in there though as there wasn't anything that was butch enough for Mark to walk her with (most of them were bright pink lol) , does anyone know of any good websites for harnesses?



ha ha ha ha ha ha oh that's so funny! :lol2:


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

feorag said:


> Maisie's gorgeous and those puppies are almost edible!!! :flrt:


thanks! :grin1:


----------



## steveandval (Aug 19, 2008)

Have a Husky, going to breed her about june this year so get ready for the pictures


----------



## steveandval (Aug 19, 2008)

steveandval said:


> Have a Husky, going to breed her about june this year so get ready for the pictures


YouTube - myshka jan 09 005


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I have 3 huskies , malamute, huskamute, springer and lhasa 


never bred any of them and never will 


there is no market in dog breeding at the moment an i dont work or show my dogs so i have nothing to add into the breeds to better them 

Im happy with mine being pets


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Shes very beautiful but if you check out all the free ad sites you will find people are rehoming loads of em.No market for large or specialist breeds at the minute


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Ummm Emma, since when did you have a lhasa? when did you sneek that in? lol


I have five rescue dogs. One Lab, a lab collie (labs son) both Irish. One Staffie x Parsons, a Staffie x Springer from Ireland and a Staffie x from Wales which I hand reared.

I have worked in rescue for a while, but decided to take some time out. But still help my friend in Ireland place her dogs.

And...... we may be having a new arrival next week, something tiny, fluffy and orange. Who has just come into rescue after her owner has given up breeding them. I might be slightly excited..lol


----------



## Comador (Jan 8, 2009)

I have two dogs  Dave my blue doberman whos approx year and a half? i forget  Hes balding already though.. yay! And eva my little rescue puppy doggy, apparently a staff/collie/alsation? Just thought id post


----------



## Victictay (Jul 4, 2008)

marthaMoo said:


> Ummm Emma, since when did you have a lhasa? when did you sneek that in? lol
> 
> 
> I have five rescue dogs. One Lab, a lab collie (labs son) both Irish. One Staffie x Parsons, a Staffie x Springer from Ireland and a Staffie x from Wales which I hand reared.
> ...


OOooooooh is it a pomeranian, I've heard that a breeder has quit and there are already 3 at a rescue in wales with lots more to come in


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Victictay said:


> OOooooooh is it a pomeranian, I've heard that a breeder has quit and there are already 3 at a rescue in wales with lots more to come in


Yes, it would be one of those : )


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I just have the one dog currently, Dharma the Bullmastiff. We've had her since she was 5 months old, and she is a rescue. We lost our other dog, Seth the Boxer, just before Xmas - very suddenly.  He was a fit and health 10-ish year old (don't know for sure as he was an oldy in the pound when we got him). Had a stroke and a sudden run of seizures within minutes of it, and that was it, gone.  Miss him terribly and therefore decided not to have a 2nd again (not full time anyway).

Here's Dharma:










She's not depressed, she just always looks like that (unless she lies on her back).:flrt:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Hello Kathy... I thought the name rang a bell : )

Dharma has turned into a gorgeous girl :flrt:

So sorry to hear about Seth.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Dharma is gorgeous! :flrt: RIP Seth.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks very much although looks are deceptive, she looks like butter wouldn't melt but she's stubborn, headstrong and be grateful this board isn't scratch and sniff lol. :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

KathyM said:


> Thanks very much although looks are deceptive, she looks like butter wouldn't melt but she's stubborn, headstrong and be grateful this board isn't scratch and sniff lol. :whistling2:


 
Dont believe it for a minute shes gorgeous:flrt:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Was up at me Ma's on Sunday and was having a look through a load of old photos. Found these pics of some of the dogs we had when I was a kid.

Barkley (German Shepherd x Lab) Sadly she was run over and killed when she was only four years old. 










Lucy










Good old Max. Mad as a bag of cats and forever running away but he always came back home, eventually!


----------

